# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  OEM USB to RS485 adaptera aizvietošana

## Tristan

Sveiki kungi.

Sekojoši jautājums. Vēlējos pieslēgties vienam verķim kurš teorētiski pēc manuāļa atbalsta RS485. (Pēc visiem manuāliem)
Oriģinālais ražotaja adapteris arī tā tiek saukts (USB to RS485). Diemžēl žņaudzos naudu lai oriģinālu nopirkt.

Viens paziņa ļāva nofotografēt to kas viņiem uzņēmumā ir. (Bildi saspiedu lai varētu vieglāk ielādēt forumā)

Kā jau redzams nekas īpašs nav. 
FTDI čips. un vēl pāris štruntu.
Bet ar ķīnas adapteriem man neizdodas pieslēgties. Kādi pieci visdažādākie man ir pieejami tagad mājās. :: 

Jāuzsver vairākas svarīgas lietas lai tālāk izturzātu šo jautājumu.
1) Pieredzi tikai pamazām uzkrāju serial comunication sfērā. (Jāatzīst ka bez realās hands-on pieejas - atmiņā ilgi nepaliek izlasītā informācija).
2) Oriģinālajam adapterim ir vienā pusē USB-A. Bet otrā pusē 4p4c RJ11 ligzda. (+5V, DATA, DATA, GND) - pēc pinout secinot - half-duplex????
3) Kīnas adapteriem ir krietni mazāk komponenšu uz plates kā šim. Lai gan Datasheet apskatīju, tomēr zināšanu trūkuma dēl, korelāciju starp manu nespēju savienoties ar agregātu un ķīnas adaptera detaļu trūkumu nevarēju saskatīt (Varbūt vienkārši rupji notizlojos?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

Agregāts ir 100% funkcionāls - ar oriģinālo adapteri funkcionē teicami.

Varbūt kāds var ieteikt uzreiz kur ir problēma? 
Ja nē, tad iesakiet kādu ķīnas adapteri izmantot (Pastāv iespēja liela ka man tāds jau ir, un tad ar to var izmēģināt visu ko esmu palaidis garām).

Ja nu tālākai problēmas risināšanai nepieciešams zināt uz oriģinālās plates esošās komponentes, tad varu vēlāk salikt kas pārējie pa IC.

Nē, tas nav baigais noslēpums kam es mēģinu pieslēgties - to vēlāk apspriedes gaitā uzrakstīšu.

----------


## M_J

Attēlā redzamajam dators ir galvaniski atsaistīts no pieslēdzamās ierīces, ķīniešiem gan jau ka nav. Esmu slēdzies pie daudz un dažādām ierīcēm caur RS485. Problēmu nav bijis. Sākumā uztaisīju RS232-RS485 pārveidotāju pēc šīs shēmas:
http://argus.lv/shop/productinfo/A007759
Pēc tam jau galvaniski atsaistītu pāreju USB-RS485, patiesībā drusku vairāk kā tikai USB-RS485, var strādāt arī ar citiem sprieguma līmeņiem. Tepat forumā kaut kad ap 2014/15 gadu esmu visu izlicis, slinkums tagad meklēt. Viss ir darbojies. Ķīniešus nav sanācis izmantot, bet, apmēram zinot, pēc kādām shēmām tie būvēti, grūti iedomāties, kas tur var nestrādāt.
Re kur ir tas temats:
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/745...uz-DIN-sliedes

----------


## Tristan

Saki ka grūti iedomāties ks tur varētu nedarboties? Hmmm
Nu OK, nākamnedēl pa vakariem pieķeršos visu velreiz pārbaudī. Varbūt patiešam vienkārši notizlojos.

----------


## M_J

Ja kaut kur kaut kas nestrādā, (un ik pa brīdim jau kaut kas nesanāk pa vienkāršo, ar pirmo piegājienu, nupat arī neizdevās ar pirmo reizi pieslēgties pie vienas ierīces caur caur aizvēsturisko TTY savienojumu), parasti uzreiz ar osciloskopu paskatos, kas tur darās, kurā posmā signāls pazūd. Arī šoreiz - uzreiz ieraudzīju, kur pats biju tizli nokļūdījies un pēc īsa brīža viss strādāja. Runājot par RS485, iepriekš teicu, ka nevaru iedomāties, kas tur var nestrādāt. Samuldējos, varu gan iedomāties.  Tajos adapteros visos ir RS485 līnijas draiveris, kas darbojas kā uztvērējs/raidītājs. Lieta tāda, ka viņš nav tik gudrs, lai pats saprastu, kas viņam kurā brīdī jādara - jāraida vai jāuztver, bet abas lietas vienlaicīgi darīt viņš nevar, viņš ir jāpārslēdz uz vajadzīgo darbību. Ir dažādi varianti, kā tā raidīšana/uztveršana tiek slēgāta. Tajā poļu variantā no Argusa, pārslēgšanu uz raidīšanu veic vienkārša shēmiņa uz 555. taimera. Tiklīdz uz RS232 TX (3.) izvada parādās nosūtāms impulss, shēma zibenīgi pārslēdzas uz raidīšanu, kad uz tās kājas kādu brīdi nekas nav bijis, shēma pārslēdzas atpakaļ uz uztveršanu. Ir redzēti varianti, kad šo parslēgšanos realizē nevis ar taimeri, bet izmantojot kādu citu COM porta izvadu, teiksim 4. vai 7. izvadu, tajā brīdī kad ir jānosūta dati, padodot uz šo izvadu signālu pārslēdzošo signālu. Tas viss ir realizējams arī caur FTDI čipu. Viss jau būtu skaisti, bet šajā gadījumā, tam kas rakstījis programmu uz datora tad arī jābūt parūpējušamies lai tas pārslēdzošais signāls arī vajadzīgajā brīdī uz vajadzīgā izvada būtu. Ja tas signāls tur nebūs, vai arī būs uz vienas FTDI kājas, bet konkrētajā adaptera versijā uztveršanu/raidīšanu pārslēdz cita FTDI kāja, tad, protams, nekas nenotiks.  Domāju, ka Tavā gadījumā varētu būt tieši šī problēma. Apskaties, kā tajos adapteros ir realizēta uztveršanas/raidīšanas pārslēgšana. Tādā ziņā tas poļu variants ar 555. taimeri ir drošāks, jo pārslēgšanās notiek tieši no TX signāla un strādā vienmēr. Tas poļu risinājums man personīgi liekas tāds patizls, bet ir pārbaudīts no 2400 līdz 115200 un strādā bez problēmām. Vēl viena lieta, kas it īpaši attiecas uz poļu shēmu - viņa strādās slikti, vai nestrādās vispār, RS485 līnijas izejā nebūs pievelkošie rezistori vienam vadam uz +5V, otram uz zemi.

----------


## Tristan

Un es joprojām neesmu pieķēries šim jautājumam, bet... nāks diena kad man būs vairāk laika.....  ::

----------

